# Top Bar Nuc = Swarm Trap?



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, so correct my thinking if I'm wrong, but if I whip up some "swarm traps" that use 6 of my 19" bar length at 9" deep, it's basically double duty as a nuc, no? So I could simply put a removable front on it for quick inspection/rebaiting, hang that wherever and if a swarm does move in, close it off and simply move it into the yard as a nuc... No?


----------



## Ckennedy73 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, I'm surely no expert, but it sounds similar to what I've read. I'm trying out the 12" deep version myself. I also slapped a roof on it that is secured with a couple of bungee cords. (quite classy .... or something). 

Here's a pic....not quite installed


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

DarkWolf: 
6 19" bars with 9" depth sounds like a fairly large (and thus, more stable  ) TBH nuc to me; I had a 4 19" bar, 11.5" deep nuc make it through last winter down here on the TX coast...with 0 supplemental feeding even! (yes, I'm still getting over the shock of it, lol)

Ckennedy:
After the number of comb collapses I had last summer, I'm switching from 11.5" deep boxes to 10" deep boxes (still with sloped sides); if heat and comb collapse are factors for you at all, I might suggest either going _shallower_, or adding a hanging rod to the middle of each bar to help support the weight of the comb better.


Hope it helps,
Rob


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

robherc said:


> DarkWolf:
> 6 19" bars with 9" depth sounds like a fairly large (and thus, more stable  ) TBH nuc to me


So I'm right in thinking I could simply dual purpose a nuc of that size, put a back hanger on it and tack it in a tree as a ready made swarm trap. Then if something moves in, simply transport it back and treat it as a nuc?



robherc said:


> if heat and comb collapse are factors for you at all, I might suggest either going deeper


Is this what you meant to say? I'm just wondering.. My TBH has an inner comb depth of around 15" deep.. Rather worried about collapse. Our weather isn't too bad, but we do typically get a couple weeks of 100+ in the summer.

I'd been considering the center bar to form T bars. Just to be safe.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

1) As a swarm trap, it might be "just right," or it might be a bit small...most swarms would likely fit in there just fine, but I have captured one that would've maybe been too big to all fit inside at once (gotta love monster swarms)

2) Thanks for catching that typo, and you're right, I should've put "shallower" instead of "deeper" there. I VERY rarely see 100F here for temps, but our high humidity makes it a little tougher on the bees still...thus my switch to shallower, more insulated boxes this year.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what I did for a swarm trap I figure I can use it for a nuc later as well I think I have 8 bars in mine right now I have an extra hive so my plan is if I catch one let it sit long enough to build some decent comb and then move to the hive and just swap out bars


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I made 8 nucs that held 12 bars and 8 that held 8 bars. My bar width is 19 inches, and I use 1x12's for the side, so after the 30 degree slope and what not the depth from the bottom of the bars is a bit over 9 inches. I wasn't sure what size to make as everyone says that a 10 frame deep is the correct size for a swarm trap (40 liters). I did a volume test on the small one and it came out to 18 liters so the bigger one should be 27 liters or there about. I was initially going to make traps that would just be useful as traps, but I figured I had room to store them after swarm season and if I need a nuc I will now have plenty. I haven't heard of any swarms right in my area just yet (but some not too far away) but I hope the season will start soon. I'll post photos if I get any. 

I don't have a spare hive right now, but I figure that I have at least a few weeks to make one if I do get a swarm. I have plenty of bars right now, and making a hive doesn't take me very long. Waiting for paint to dry will be the long process.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

I had a shorter (3' long with 10" pine used for the sides) "Temporary" hive that I cut down for two swarm traps that could do double duty as nucs. One takes 8 bars with two 1/8" spacers and one 10 with two 1/8" spacers. I used the old follower boards as the ends on the shorter one. The follower with the hole became the entrance. (The color is due to "oops" paint.)


----------

